# One man wrecking crew



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bridge city? Why the heck am I getting a radar ping from Far East Texas. There is nothing out there except brown gulf water and seaweed. I felt like whoopi goldberg in the movie ghost. I can feel patrick sway..... oh wait, dang it. It's sweaty old Tyson aka @TexaSmoke getting all touchy feely.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @TexaSmoke.
Enjoy the smokes @csk415

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Phantom Attack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghosted!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

And the hits keep on coming!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

That TexaGhost!!! Miss ya @TexaSmoke!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome hit. Hope you come back Tyson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Another nice Texas thumpin'!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Tyson

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

And the Hits keep on coming!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

The ghost lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

